# Koi natürliche Ernährung?



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Teich ca. 100 qm
mit ca. 100.000 Liter, eine 10.000 er Pumpe 
ohne Filterung mit Bachlauf.
Habe viele Pflanzen und 4 Goldfische 10 cm
4 Goldfische 5 cm und jetzt 3 Koi ca. 10 cm.

Nun meine Frage muß ich die Koi füttern,
oder können sich diese im Teisch aus dem Teich selber
ernähren?

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

Grüß Dich!
Prinzipiell müssen die Fische nicht gefüttert werden, sie finden in so einem Teich massig an Futter, denke ich...

Gefüttert werden sie ja nur, damit wir Menschen sie näher betrachten können 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2003)

*Futter, aber wie lange ?*

Hallo Doggie,

bei der Gefäsigkeit der Koi wird es nach einiger Zeit kaum noch
Futter im Teich geben.

In meinem Teich zerstören die Koi,trotz Futterautomaten die Kokosmatten
am Teichufer.

Ohne zu füttern würden die Koi auch Überleben,aber die Natürliche 
Selektion würde hart zuschlagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2003)

Hi Lothar!

also, ich bin jetzt mal so keck und sag: bei 100.000l und nur 3 Koi, dazu KEINE Filterung... so lange leben wir nicht, bis die Koi da alles gefressen haben 

bei 100.000l hast Du schon ein stabiles System, denke ich, da finden die Fische GENUG zum überleben, ohne sich selber an den Kragen zu gehen.
Speziell wenn kein Filter die Algen vernichtet...

dann kehrt der Karpfen halt wieder zur Urform seines Fressens zurück 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Doggie,

wie lange bleibt es bei drei Koi ?

Im günstigsten oder ungünstigsten Fall(je nach sichtweiße) können
in einem Jahr 1000 Koi in dem Teich schwimmen.Und bei dieser
Teichgröße wird die Überlebensrate bei dem Nachwuchs sehr groß
sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hi Lothar,

das ist wiederum was anderes... aber wir diskutieren ja primär die ISTsituation, und spielen hier nicht "was wäre wenn" 

Da wir ja davon ausgehen, daß wir alle verantwortungsbewusst sind wird es auch in giselas Teich nie 1000 fresswütige Kois geben, oder ? ;-)

aber, Du hast schon recht, wenn es mal VIEL MEHR Koi sind reicht das Futter nicht mehr aus...

aber erst dann !

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

*Danke*

Herzlichen Dank für die Informationen.

In einem Jahr werden sich die Kois noch nicht vermehrt haben,
dafür sind die Kois zu jung (klein).

Wenn dann mal Junge kommen, dann werde ich neu
entscheiden müssen. 

Gruß Gisela


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Gisela,

die größe ist bei der Vermehrung der Koi nicht wichtig,nur das Alter.
Wie alt sind die Koi ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!

ich denke, gisela meinte eher, daß die Kois noch so klein sind, daß sich sicher zu jung für die Paarung sind...

daß die Größe nicht mit der Geschlechtsreife zusammenhängt wissen wir doch alle seit Sprüchen wie: "... es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe an..."  und der ersten Bio-Stunde in der Oberstufe ;-)

oder ?
  

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

*Koi Alter*

Hallo,

keine Ahnung wie alt die Kois sind,
ich habe diese seit ca. 4 Wochen.
Sind ca. 10 cm lang.

gruß Gisela


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

ich sag Du hast noch 2 Jahre Zeit bis sie mit ihrem Balzverhalten beginnen.
Ich würde sie auf 6-9 Monate schätzen... da sie aber nur im Frühjahr-Sommer laichen ist es nächstes Jahr noch zu früh

aber, das sind nur Annahmen, ich komme keinesfalls für Alimente auf, wenn sie doch schon nächstes Jahr Junge bekommen sollten ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------

